# Cam Position Sensor ist Kaput



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Last week the cam position sensor on my mom's W8 went psycho. This was on a cold start and it caused multiple missfires and CEL for the entire bank of cylinders. At any rate the car settled into normal running and didnt have any problems since. In fact, the CEL went away last night. This morning I dropped the car off at Fitzgerald VW (Only dealer I trust in the area) and they have confirmed the sensor needs replacing and the engine needs to be pulled to complete the service. They told me the earliest time the car could be ready would be Monday the 20th. This doesn't suprise me as I have seen a couple W8s in varying stages of disassembly at the dealer before. They also said that both of their W8 techs are in the middle of big projects so hoping for Monday would be mighty ambitious. Just felt like chiming in with whats happening with my family's W8. Other than this the car has been trouble free except for a gearshift/ignition interlock problem that mended itself. Also, no one mentioned anything of this being a warranty service so if the car is around 21000 miles will the work be covered?


----------



## toasters (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Cam Position Sensor ist Kaput (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

i def would have asked if it was covered under warranty before you gave them the go ahead to do the work. Pulling the engine and everything is gonna be HOURS of labor!! but from what i figure....those things have like a 3 year bumper to bumper warranty?? i think you're good.


----------



## RobD (Oct 2, 2000)

I had my cam position sensor replaced but it
did not require engine removal.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (RobD)*

4/50 b2b and 5/60 powertrain.


----------

